# Job job job



## dmos87 (27 Oct 2010)

I'm being made redundant in the coming weeks and I've been circulating my CV. I've been very fortunate that I've already had 2 interviews.

Job No.1: Great place to work, clean and neat, I would excel here and be happy. The salary is a good chunk less than what I am earning now but meals are covered and also free gym membership (for a really nice gym). I find out tomorrow if I have gotten the job or not - it sounded really positive but I know there are heaps of people who applied.

Job No.2: Has a good name for itself, seems badly run at the moment, is undeniably dirty and horrifically organised inside, I could shape things up alright over time but I worry about whether or not I'll be happy there. The salary is the same as what I am on now and more than the one above. They have already implied that I have the job in the bag and are now asking when can I start.

So now I am stuck in a place I honestly never thought I would be. I really want Job No. 1 (even with the salary drop) but I am starting to think that I didn't get it (I think this is because I really want it). 

I obviously need to wait until tomorrow to find out if I have Job No. 1. But if I don't get it, should I accept Job No. 2 with all my doubts, just for the sake of having a job?? What would you do??


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 Oct 2010)

If you don't get the job tomorrow you should definitely take the 2nd one.  Nothing to lose and sure it may work out ok in the long run.


----------



## dmos87 (27 Oct 2010)

It's not the kind of place I would aim to work in, everyone seems miserable there and I could see why today in the interview - the place is an absolute pigstye!! Total disregard for cleanliness or organisation. Yes I could work on that, but it would take me (and I'm not kidding) about 3-4 months to get it looking somewhat like an office. Literally they cleared a seat for me to sit on!

I still have my job for the next few weeks - until christmas. I worry that if I took Job No. 2 just for the sake of taking a job then I wouldn't be happy and leave almost straight away... and that might shoot me in the foot given that I left a fine comfortable job prematurely. Would I not be better staying where I am until another opportunity arises (hopefully before Christmas)?? 

Like I said, I'm praying for Job No. 1 !!!!


----------



## pAnTs (27 Oct 2010)

don't even think about it until you find out about job number 1, then when you know what you are dealing with you can decide what to do. I think if you don't get job number 1 then you are better to take job number 2, after the budget and Christmas you will be glad of the regular income!!! it's get real time and any job is a bonus it seems, my friend was job hunting for an entire year!


----------



## micmclo (28 Oct 2010)

It's easier to get a job when you have a job

If Job 1 falls through take Job 2

You can then work a few months and in the new year, apply for new jobs. A lot of companies have a new budget in January and start hiring.


----------



## MandaC (28 Oct 2010)

I was in the same position as you were 2 years ago.  My job that I loved (we were like a little family) was amalgamating with another firm due to ill health of our owner.  This was July/August and I would have got till Christmas out of it.  Jobs were becoming scarce and one of my old colleagues wanted to get me to work where he had moved to.  I went to the interview and was unsure but more negative than positive, but like you thought well Christmas could come and I will have nothing.  

Started in August, hated everything about the place, the commute, the regime, the location, some of the people....after 2 weeks knew I had made a massive mistake.   By November started sending off CV and am lucky got where I am still today.  Started there 1st December.  However, the 4 months I did in a job I hated were like a lifetime.  If I knew the job I am in now was coming down the line, I would have stayed put in my old job and waited till November then taken a month off.  Hindsight is a great man.

If it were to happen to me again now, irrespective of climate, etc, if I knew I would hate the job, I would not take it.   I am lucky though that I could take a few months to a year out if need be.

Hopefully you will get the 1st job you like, even with the money is less, when I was in a job I hated I would have swept the roads just to get out of there!


----------



## fizzelina (28 Oct 2010)

Good luck with job number 1 today. If you don't get it then do you have to take no 2 or is it a sector with good prospects, is there much chance of other interviews / jobs? With job 2 it may never change and you might be unhappy but then only you can weigh up whether you can afford to turn down the job and income and wait for something else. It may be worth taking and just job hunting immediately, although prospective employers would question that I think. Fingers crossed for no 1!


----------



## dmos87 (28 Oct 2010)

Honestly, my head is boggled! I want Job No.1 so badly, but the waiting for the phone call is killing me. I'm overqualified for it, but I stressed to them that at this point the salary they are offering is not an issue for me, I want a stable job that I can settle into. And it's local too, which is a huge perk. I'm almost tempted to call them and ask outright if I've gotten the job but common sense is stopping me.

When we were told we were being made redundant I immediately thought I would have a tough time finding work as I'm in Administration. Luckily it hasn't been too rough - yet! And I have had two good interviews to get me back into the swing of things. I worry though if this will be it for me, will there be more interviews? I have a few weeks of work left though and my savings will see me through for a few months after that.


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Oct 2010)

Make sure to keep us updated on events.


----------



## dmos87 (30 Oct 2010)

Well I'm still to hear from Job No. 1, am waiting extremely patiently (not!). I called the reception on Thursday and had a lovely chat with the girl who answered the phone. Explained that I had interviewed and hadnt heard anything yet and did she know if they had filled the position yet? She was lovely, popped me on hold and sussed the situation out for me. Turns out the two ladies who were interviewing have been off for a few days, one returned to work yesterday but the other is not back until Monday. They will sit down on Monday and make a decision.

So! Now its just a waiting game... which is extremely annoying!


----------



## fizzelina (1 Nov 2010)

oh good luck (ps a LOT to be said for working local that is worth the pay cut imo)


----------



## dmos87 (1 Nov 2010)

fizzelina said:


> oh good luck (ps a LOT to be said for working local that is worth the pay cut imo)


 
Absolutely. No petrol expenses, I can walk to and from in all kinds of weather. I would get to have my paid-for lunch in work and also pop home within my hour break (meaning I can get a wash on or take the dogs for a quick walk). It makes the best sense for me.


----------



## dmos87 (1 Nov 2010)

I didn't get the job  

Oh well, C'est La Vie! Must get over it now. 

Anyone out there want to hire me??


----------



## fizzelina (1 Nov 2010)

dmos87 said:


> I didn't get the job
> 
> Oh well, C'est La Vie! Must get over it now.
> 
> Anyone out there want to hire me??


 
Oh sorry to hear it. that's tough when you have the hopes up :-( well as the saying goes what is meant for you won't pass you. keep your chin up.


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Nov 2010)

dmos87 said:


> I didn't get the job
> 
> Oh well, C'est La Vie! Must get over it now.
> 
> Anyone out there want to hire me??



Wasn't meant to be.  Things usualy work out for the best in the long run so something better should come along.

Best of luck with the job hunting.


----------

